# WinPC Pro sale??



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I finally decided to bite the bullet and upgrade from my old version of Funtime. I figured I would go with WinPC pro since it is similar to Funtime. I can't find anyone that is selling it after many google searches except the maker in Canada and that is $435 - YIKES! ! It was under $300 a couple years ago.

Anyone know of anyone selling this software for a decent price?

Otherwise I will be looking for other software


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

I would contact Roger at heat press vinyl. He is a member 
(plan b) on the forum


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I bought 14 from Heat press nation a few weeks ago for $299


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I got mine from www, heatpressvinyl.com and they have a users forum just for winpcpro


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

you should try the free trial download. I have knk studio and it is a lot more complicated then Im use to


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

The 2012 version of WinPC was around $250 but the new 2014 version has always been more expensive than that. The Macros that you use with CorelDraw are inexpensive options if you already own CorelDraw 4X or newer. Most stand alone rhinestone programs such as WinPC are priced over $300.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Any tech support for Corel macros for rhinestone can be 'iffy'. Some work pretty good, others not so good.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

I have tried a lot of corel macros and I always end up going back to the win pic 2014 .
Most of the time with any program or macro you have to move stones any way 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jeepers94 (Nov 25, 2011)

You can get WinPcSign Pro 2014 for about $270 shipped from HeatPress Inc using the 5% vendor code.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I think I am going to wait for a while - again  

I am able to do great lettering in Illustrator using rhinestone fonts from Synergy17. Funtime is "ok", but it does take some fussing to make a design look the best.

Maybe I'll win the lottery and be able to buy everything I want. :LOL


----------

